# Sad news..not music related, but...(Ben is a new Batman)



## EwigWanderer (Aug 23, 2013)

New batman has been cast (and destroyed) 

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni56087514/?ref_=hm_nw_tp_t1

He is a fine actor, but for batman, no way!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sad news..not music related, but...*

Calm your liver, I think this casting is wicked awesome! 

As Batman once said "It ain't who I am undahneath, but what I do that defines me, chowdahhead." So lets wait until the movie's out to judge.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sad news..not music related, but...*

Hah..yeah let's wait and see. I hope mr. Zimmer will score this movie and every time we see Ben as Batman character	he would use huge tutti chords, 12 drummers and massive choir to give Ben some credibility :lol:


----------



## valexnerfarious (Aug 23, 2013)

im sorry but i cant see Ben as Batman and not laugh my ass off...this is gonna hurt the movie


----------



## impressions (Aug 23, 2013)

It would require affleck to have a much darker side, which clooney sucked at it too, Keaton was the soft version of a dark knight, but he nailed it. 

He might be able to pull it though, he is an actor after all.


----------



## Justus (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sad news..not music related, but...*

Erm, another Batman Movie? Really?
Come on, Hollywood. Why can't you come up with some fresh ideas that aren't based on some guy in a stupid suit?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sad news..not music related, but...*

Well the idea of Superman vs. Batman movie has been around for years. They are good fun to watch if you don't take them too seriously.

I'm happy that Nolan is one of the producers of the film so HZ might write the score. But how would you score it? With Superman themes or Batman's? Both are big themes.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sad news..not music related, but...*

Yawn...........

D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 23, 2013)

Not a big deal or anything, but when I saw the title of this thread, I was expecting something serious. There's nothing serious, IMO, in B. Affleck or Hollywood blockbusters.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 23, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ 8.23.2013 said:


> when I saw the title of this thread, I was expecting something serious.



Edited the title.


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 23, 2013)

I was sure Josh Brolin would get the job, much better fit IMO.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 23, 2013)

Boring, stale, uninteresting. I'm with Justus.


----------



## TimJohnson (Aug 23, 2013)

Why don't they cast Denzel Washington as Poison Ivy and Helen Mirren as Penguin while they are at it.


----------



## RasmusFors (Aug 23, 2013)

The only thing I liked about the original man of steel was the score and the visuals, so I personally don't have any expectations towards the sequel. Warner bros seems to rush this justice league of theirs far to soon, without having a solid ground to build on. Besides, how many cinematic superhero unniverses can the mainstream audience handle ?


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2013)

snowleopard @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Boring, stale, uninteresting. I'm with Justus.



Same here. Christian Bale is my fave actor, Nolan my fave director.. now if they remove Hans from the equation, the franchise is dead to me.

Though I must say, it will be wildly entertaining to see Hans or even someone else try to live up to the MOS + TDK scores... both at the same time.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 23, 2013)

I am looking forward to this. I'm not sure about this particular casting choice, but Zack Snyder did a terrific job with Man of Steel. Ben is actually a pretty good actor so who knows.

If superhero films are not your cup of tea, then just don't go. Quite simple.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 23, 2013)

I decided to layer the fast strings of The Dark Knight score with the fast strings from Man of Steel to see what this upcoming score would sound like and fell off my chair in epileptic shock. I fear for the safety of the community over at FSM. We don't need another Waco.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 23, 2013)

'Cause you know, Ben A. was so good in Daredevil...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 23, 2013)

Speaking of Bens, I thought it might be this one instead:







Or this one:


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 23, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> 'Cause you know, Ben A. was so good in Daredevil...



Like I said I am not entirely convinced of the casting choice, but I don't think Ben can be blamed for the crap that was Daredevil. Maybe just a little.

And thanks for reminding me how bad that movie was!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 23, 2013)

Does this mean Kevin Smith will be directing now?? The problem with these movies is they keep letting actors play multiple comic book characters. What happens when & if there was ever a movie with Captain America & the Fantastic Four , Who does Chris Evans play?? What if Daredevil and Batman ever met up ?? Karl Urban would have been a good choice to play Batman , he's just quiet and mysterious enough to pull it off. Well , we can always look forward to the film score , right?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 23, 2013)

I wish John Waters would direct. Or Terry Gilliam. Or Oliver Stone. Or Michel Gondry.


----------



## RasmusFors (Aug 23, 2013)

> What if Daredevil and Batman ever met up ??



Marvel owns the movie rights for daredevil while WB owns the rights to Batman so the chance of them meeting up is nonexistent. (Besides they originate from two different comic book unniverses). 


Oh, and I wouldn't blame Afflec for the mess that Daredevil was. Both the screenplay and the direction on that film was a sin against modern moviemaking. I think Afflec did what he could under the circumstances


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/video/playlist/o ... 0001695225

Quite funny!

This video addresses a lot of points made in this thread, and also relates to my last staff meeting.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Aug 23, 2013)

Personally, I don't think the Batman franchise had any choice but to go in a softer direction. The Bane movie jumped a sadomasochistic shark, if you ask me.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I like where you're going - so who's going to play...


----------



## midi_controller (Aug 23, 2013)

I know right? I mean, based off of everything he has ever been in this just seems like a really bad idea. Seriously, he is just going to drag this entire film down. Hell, he doesn't even really have the look or build for it. Oh well, dumb-ass Hollywood ruining yet another movie franchise. There is just no way that Heath Ledger will be able to pull off the Joker...

Oh, wait, who were we talking about again?

@Ned - According to the Nolan batman movies, that would be Joseph Gordon-Levitt.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 23, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Well, I like where you're going - so who's going to play...










And I agree: the fact Heath Ledger turned out great ensures that any actor cast for any role they don't seem fit for will actually turn in a brilliant performance. That's why I'm petitioning Ke$ha for the role of batman. Think of the wrong casting to surprise brilliance ratio that would mean. Do I smell posthumous Oscar nom in her future???


----------



## midi_controller (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm just sayin', don't judge so quickly. :D

Honestly, I don't really care. Even the prospect of another superhero movie sounds boring at this point, and it looks like there is a whole shitload in production on top of this one. Can't we do something else for a little while? Let's have a rash of new fantasy movies or science fiction movies or something... anything... ugh


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 23, 2013)

midi_controller @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> I'm just sayin', don't judge so quickly. :D



Exactly what I said before. Looks like we're in agreement.

I wonder if Affleck's gonna keep the scratchy Batman voice. Nolan's Batman was so dedicated to that that he still used it to mask his voice even when talking to people who knew who he was under there.

I'm gonna join some others online in lamenting the fact that they didn't cast Daniel Day-Lewis. If only because there'd be a 2 year period where he'd live as Batman.


----------



## nikolas (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know guys... I just don't get this "vs" thing. As I said elsewhere, superman can grab a train, shove it in batman's arse and the movie would be done in like 10 secs... What's there to talk about or see? 

Can we really discuss superman vs anything else but doomsday, or perhaps the hulk or something like that? Batman!?!?! Bliah...

Another yawn here...


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 23, 2013)

nikolas @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> I don't know guys... I just don't get this "vs" thing. As I said elsewhere, superman can grab a train, shove it in batman's arse and the movie would be done in like 10 secs... What's there to talk about or see?
> 
> Can we really discuss superman vs anything else but doomsday, or perhaps the hulk or something like that? Batman!?!?! Bliah...
> 
> Another yawn here...








Even I could kick Superman's ass if I had a kryptonite ring.


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 24, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 23 said:


>



nice one ! o[])


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 24, 2013)

Imagine Hans Zimmer's problem!

He did The Dark Knight series with Chris Nolan and then he did the new Superman. Now, they are rebooting Batman alongside the new Superman. 

What music will he do for Batman after having just done Batman so well?

I am guessing he cannot use the same ideas because its a new story and Chris Nolan's Batman was very different. I hope they do not somehow establish a connect!!!! I doubt that will happen though.

Hans is also doing Spider-Man 2 so its a lot of superhero stuff going on at RC!


Tanuj.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 24, 2013)

vibrato @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Imagine Hans Zimmer's problem!
> 
> He did The Dark Knight series with Chris Nolan and then he did the new Superman. Now, they are rebooting Batman alongside the new Superman.
> 
> ...



I actually think that keeping some of the themes would be quite acceptable. The sound is very much Batman now and just because there is a new actor, does not mean there should necessarily be all new music. In the comics, Batman has left and then returned a few times. They could easily incorporate that into the new story line. "The Dark Knight Returns" was based on that very concept. excellent storyline by the way, even if you are not a comic fan. I have never read a lot of comics, and still occasionally read that to this day.


----------



## midi_controller (Aug 24, 2013)

vibrato @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Hans is also doing Spider-Man 2 so its a lot of superhero stuff going on at RC!



Really? What happened to Horner? I like Zimmer and all but does he have to score EVERYTHING? :D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm far from being a superhero film fan, but I did enjoy the first two Bale Batman films. I thought the last one was decent, but seemd to be trying to set some kind of record for number and size of plot holes - which I found tremendously distracting.

I didn't see Man of Steel though. The first trailer looked terrific, had a great vibe to it. All subsequent ones felt like just another CGI punch-fest.

However... Ben Affleck as Batman doesn't sound too bad to me. At the very least it suggests a potential for it being quite a different Batman to Bale's. Surely the last thing you'd want would be something that stuck close to Nolan's vision? That's done now, it was really entertaining, but it's been put to bed.

That said. The whole idea of another reboot sounds like utter madness to me, but I'm sure the accountants have done their maths.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2013)

Fighting criminals and protecting the people is a good role for Afleck.
Especially if he decides to run for office in 2020. Plenty of criminals there to remove.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 24, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> Surely the last thing you'd want would be something that stuck close to Nolan's vision?



Yeah who wants an old Nolan vision when we can have a fresh Zach Snyder's. Like when I eat the same ice cream sandwich day after day and think "yeah it's delicious but I'm tired of it. What if they replaced the vanilla with hobo jizz. That'd shake things up".


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2013)

And the award for Best Reply to It's Astounding Anyone Gives a Flying Hoot Thread goes to...

Nikolas


----------



## RasmusFors (Aug 24, 2013)

> Yeah who wants an old Nolan vision when we can have a fresh Zach Snyder's. Like when I eat the same ice cream sandwich day after day and think "yeah it's delicious but I'm tired of it. What if they replaced the vanilla with hobo jizz. That'd shake things up".



Nolan is done with Batman so the best thing would be to change it entirely. I'd rather have a new vision from Snyder and Goyer, than see them poorly trying to replicate what Nolan did perfectly in his movies


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 24, 2013)

RasmusFors @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> > Yeah who wants an old Nolan vision when we can have a fresh Zach Snyder's. Like when I eat the same ice cream sandwich day after day and think "yeah it's delicious but I'm tired of it. What if they replaced the vanilla with hobo jizz. That'd shake things up".
> 
> 
> 
> Nolan is done with Batman so the best thing would be to change it entirely. I'd rather have a new vision from Snyder and Goyer, than see them poorly trying to replicate what Nolan did perfectly in his movies



Well I don't want to see them try to replicate Nolan either. I guess I'd just be happy if Warner Bros said: "Just kidding! Affleck's actually directing." Shake things up. Get Snyder in the bat suit and stick Ben at video village. I mean out of the two of them I bet it's Snyder who has the six pack already anyway.


----------



## midi_controller (Aug 24, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> Well I don't want to see them try to replicate Nolan either. I guess I'd just be happy if Warner Bros said: "Just kidding! Affleck's actually directing." Shake things up. Get Snyder in the bat suit and stick Ben at video village. I mean out of the two of them I bet it's Snyder who has the six pack already anyway.



I'd watch it, but only if they brought in Rachel Portman to do the score.


----------



## nikolas (Aug 24, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> And the award for Best Reply to It's Astounding Anyone Gives a Flying Hoot Thread goes to...
> 
> Nikolas


aawwww...

Thank you so much. It's very difficult to hold my tears. So much love...

http://rushtravel.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/542048_364940490230287_114682465256092_1029143_1958755591_n.jpg (http://rushtravel.org/wp-content/upload ... 5591_n.jpg)

Thank you... :D


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 24, 2013)

midi_controller @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't want to see them try to replicate Nolan either. I guess I'd just be happy if Warner Bros said: "Just kidding! Affleck's actually directing." Shake things up. Get Snyder in the bat suit and stick Ben at video village. I mean out of the two of them I bet it's Snyder who has the six pack already anyway.
> ...



Agreed. Always been a big fan of her Manchurian Candidate score. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... QJY0#t=144 

Would love to see what she'd do.


----------



## midi_controller (Aug 24, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> Agreed. Always been a big fan of her Manchurian Candidate score. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... QJY0#t=144
> 
> Would love to see what she'd do.



Oh wow, I didn't even realize she scored that movie, I'm gonna have to pick it up. She is one of the few A-list composers that I know of that hasn't done a big action movie yet (if I recall correctly), so I think it would be really interesting to see what she would do with one.

I have a really good idea, let's bring back Nicolas Cage as Superman!


----------



## Consona (Aug 24, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> I guess I'd just be happy if Warner Bros said: "Just kidding! Affleck's actually directing."


_"Given that Warner Bros. first approached Affleck about directing Justice League and playing Batman last year, one imagines a similar offer is still on the table; it’s entirely possible that we could see Affleck direct Justice League or a standalone Batman movie as part of his deal."_*

And he signed up for multiple Batman films as an actor, so he may play Batman in the next standalone film and direct it as well.  

* http://collider.com/ben-affleck-batman-justice-league/


----------



## Lex (Aug 25, 2013)

Consona @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> so he may play Batman in the next standalone film and direct it as well.



YAY!

alex


----------



## SergeD (Aug 25, 2013)

nikolas @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> Can we really discuss superman vs anything else but doomsday, or perhaps the hulk or something like that? Batman!?!?!



Thor, or even Sarah Palin. Superman vs Batman is WWF stuff.

I heard that Lois Lane has been seen with Bruce Banner in a restaurant . Hurry up Clark, do something...


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 25, 2013)

How quickly they forget Michael Keaton, Lord.


----------



## toomanynotes (Aug 26, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> I decided to layer the fast strings of The Dark Knight score with the fast strings from Man of Steel to see what this upcoming score would sound like and fell off my chair in epileptic shock. I fear for the safety of the community over at FSM. We don't need another Waco.



You mean you can't hear the difference?


----------



## Consona (Aug 26, 2013)

_"The actor will no longer helm Tell No One and The Stand after accepting the role of Batman in Warner Bros' Man of Steel follow-up."_ *

It's great he wanna focus on the Batman role entirely.

* http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/movies/news ... equel.html


----------



## rickholets (Aug 30, 2013)

midi_controller @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> vibrato @ Fri Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hans is also doing Spider-Man 2 so its a lot of superhero stuff going on at RC!
> ...



True that. I actually really enjoyed Horner's work for Spider-Man. Disappointing to hear he won't be coming back for the next one.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm depressed about it (though it's true I'm always depressed about something to do with superhero movies). Ben Affleck wins the Oscar for something as strong as Argo, then immediately goes and makes a pointless franchise melding punch-'em-up. What a waste of his time - I'd rather see Gigli 2.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 30, 2013)

Just to get some perspective here guys.

One of my techs' (I'm an area manager for the largest route laundry company in Canada by day) wife suffered an aneurysm and 2 subsequent strokes last week. She has been in ICU on a respirator since then leaving her husband, my tech, to look after their three children. He's over 60 years old. 

A friend of my wife just gave birth to a health baby boy last December but found out she has bone cancer this past March and it's spread so quickly the doctors aren't even bothering with chemo or treatment. She isn't likely to see her boy's 1st birthday.

These are tragic and sad things. 

The only sad thing about this thread is how fucked up our society is that we place any importance on trivial matters like this...seriously.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 30, 2013)

dcoscina @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> Just to get some perspective here guys.
> 
> One of my techs' (I'm an area manager for the largest route laundry company in Canada by day) wife suffered an aneurysm and 2 subsequent strokes last week. She has been in ICU on a respirator since then leaving her husband, my tech, to look after their three children. He's over 60 years old.
> 
> ...



These stories you have shared are sad indeed and the topic of every thread in this forum does not compare to things like this.

However, it is not fair to assume that just because people are discussing this, that they have no perspective on the realities of life. As a matter of fact, it is precisely things like film, TV, and music that allow people to escape from the harsh realities of life and help make it more bearable.

My uncle just passed away in a horrible accident a couple of months ago, but that doesn't change the fact that life goes on and people have to find ways to deal with it however they can.

Again, sorry your friend and coworker have to go through this.


----------



## Consona (Aug 30, 2013)

Of course these things are incomparable.

The importance of these things is relative to state of our mind. When you are OK you care about another things than when there is some really serious problem. I don't think that's gonna change.

As you are reading this post at least 5 people died of hunger. Do you feel enough importance do to anything about it? Will you completely change your value system? Will you become apathic to everyday problems because they are incomparable to dying of some horrible disease?

Just questions to meditate about.

It's tough topic.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey I'm all for discussing things and I love movies- don't get me wrong! But using words like "sad" or "depressing" for topics such as these do warrant a bit of a reality check. Of course, that's my perspective. When I was younger, these things were that important to me because I wasn't married and hadn't gone through losing a baby myself. 

So I do know that it is all relative based on a person's life experiences.


----------



## Consona (Aug 30, 2013)

dcoscina @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> But using words like "sad" or "depressing" for topics such as these do warrant a bit of a reality check.


Agreed.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 30, 2013)

Consona @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> dcoscina @ Fri Aug 30 said:
> 
> 
> > But using words like "sad" or "depressing" for topics such as these do warrant a bit of a reality check.
> ...



I agree as well. How about "Batman Fubar'd"?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 30, 2013)

dcoscina @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> But using words like "sad" or "depressing" for topics such as these do warrant a bit of a reality check.



Almost everything discussed on VI-C is trivial and irrelevant next to the big horrors in life. Mismatched levels in release triggers vs chemical weapon attacks in Syria? How crass....

There are times for all of us where we can't turn on the news or take part in idle chat, but that doesn't make it wrong to have opinions - goodness me strong ones even - on music, art, film etc.

Back to moaning about Batman I say.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 30, 2013)

In a perfect world all threads would be about bone cancer.

But we also need entertaining diversions I think. This would be a depressing place if we all posted our personal problems all the time. Like last week I tried to kill myself by quickly swallowing everything in my medicine cabinet. I stupidly forgot that all I have in there is toothpaste, vitamins, and BroccoMax broccoli extract. Not only did I unfortunately wake up the next morning, but sprang out of bed more vital than ever. My breath was disappointingly excellent.

Who wants to read about that?

So anyways, I'm still here and brought something fun: http://www.people.com/people/article/0, ... 18,00.html


----------



## loolaphonic (Aug 31, 2013)

It's always interesting to hear what's new with Zimmer. New film, new story, new themes, new sound I say. Zimmer likes to push film music forward. It's mainly the copycats that don't...
If he scores it of course


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvgiKC7kwNg&feature=player_embedded (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvgiKC7k ... r_embedded)


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 3, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> In a perfect world all threads would be about bone cancer.
> 
> But we also need entertaining diversions I think. This would be a depressing place if we all posted our personal problems all the time. Like last week I tried to kill myself by quickly swallowing everything in my medicine cabinet. I stupidly forgot that all I have in there is toothpaste, vitamins, and BroccoMax broccoli extract. Not only did I unfortunately wake up the next morning, but sprang out of bed more vital than ever. My breath was disappointingly excellent.
> 
> ...



choco, don't ever change. You actually made me laugh out loud. Yes, I do agree that art-entertainment is a very good counter balance to some of the crappier parts of life and passionately discussing these topics on forums like this is a nice distraction. 

Again, it is a matter of perspective. I got bent all out of shape once about Zimmer scoring this film or Elfman scoring yet another superhero film or whatever. Nowadays, I'm pretty unaffected by whether Ben Affleck is the next Batman. At least he's tall enough (finally) to be Batman. They never cast anyone over 6ft to play a character that was at least 6ft 4 in comics. Or at least an imposing character. Bale did very well though regardless. He made Batman gritty and believable. Affleck is a little more vanilla but he played a pretty good nasty guy in Dogma. I think he will do all right. 

personally I'm more amped for Gareth Edwards' Godzilla which seems to be continuing its course of coolness (just found out they hired Desplat to score the film- nice move! Hope he's not kicked off at the 11th hour due to stupid teen focus groups...)


----------



## Consona (Feb 1, 2014)

Btw, *Jesse Eisenberg to play Lex Luthor; Jeremy Irons set as Alfred Pennyworth*.*

After some time thinking about it I consider these choices to be very good. Eisenberg is imo the best actor of them all, well I have to see The Double to be more sure, so I'm really looking forward to experience his Luthor and I can definitely see Irons as Alfred.

The only thing I still worry about is screenplay, depth of the characters and story. And I'm still curious about Affleck's performance...

___
* http://collider.com/batman-superman-lex ... eisenberg/


----------



## Consona (May 14, 2014)

For those who've missed it.  

http://collider.com/wp-content/uploads/Batman-Affleck-Batman-new-Batmobile.jpg (http://collider.com/wp-content/uploads/ ... mobile.jpg)


----------



## dpasdernick (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Sad news..not music related, but...*



Justus @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Erm, another Batman Movie? Really?
> Come on, Hollywood. Why can't you come up with some fresh ideas that aren't based on some guy in a stupid suit?



+1000...

These movies are to film as Thomas Kinkade was to painting...


----------



## Dan Mott (May 19, 2014)

I hope they do keep making Batman films, only because I think they haven't portrayed the characters how I like them yet :D


----------



## Ed (May 19, 2014)

Consona @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> _"Given that Warner Bros. first approached Affleck about directing Justice League and playing Batman last year, one imagines a similar offer is still on the table; it’s entirely possible that we could see Affleck direct Justice League or a standalone Batman movie as part of his deal."_*
> 
> And he signed up for multiple Batman films as an actor, so he may play Batman in the next standalone film and direct it as well.



That will be good, I expect the Batman/Superman film to be 3/4 explosions and entire cities being destroyed like houses of cards again. I wonder how you write that stuff in a script? I feel sorry for Hans that has to come up with that much action music. I'd be wanting to eat my own face pretty soon.


----------



## Consona (May 19, 2014)

Dan Mott @ Tue May 20 said:


> I hope they do keep making Batman films, only because I think they haven't portrayed the characters how I like them yet :D


Which is?


And btw Zack Snyder is set as the director of Justice League. So Ben Affleck will maybe direct only another stand-alone Batman film.


----------



## Dan Mott (May 20, 2014)

Consona @ Tue May 20 said:


> Dan Mott @ Tue May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they do keep making Batman films, only because I think they haven't portrayed the characters how I like them yet :D
> ...




Watch Batman Mask of the Phantasm.

Take that and mature it more and I could see something awesome happening. The Micheal Keaton films were close, but yet so far.

I could go on for hours on how I want Batman to be portrayed and the Nolan films were far from it for me. However I loved Batman Begins because it seemed a lot darker than the last 2 films. 2 was eh and 3 was a disaster for me.

I'll stop there or I will ramble.


----------

